#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  NTPC Entrance Tests Previous Year/ Sample Question Papers

## FaaDoO-Engineer

*NTPC PAPER : 2007 AT NEW DELHI*

It constitutes of 170 questions (120 Tech + 50 Aptitude) | Time : 2 Hrs

*APTITUDE SECTION :* For this section no special attention is required only rs aggarwal is enough and it also has easy level of English section.

*TECHNICAL SECTION :* For this section u have to b good in the basics. No hard question were asked but u should b careful about your time . It has also some part of very basic general knowledge. The questions were from following topics-

    10-12 Questions about microprocessor(8085)

    3 Questions about RS232 standard

    7-10 Questions of GK

    4-6 Questions on opamp

    10-15 Questions on Digital Communications

    2-5 Questions on microwaves

    15-20 Questions on Analog Devices

    20-23 Questions on Digital Electronics (flip flops,gates,mux,no system etc)

    1 Questions on ISO OSI Model

    5-8 Questions on Control System

    10-12 Questions on Signals and their Processing


    AND SOME QUESTIONS ON PASSAGES & LIKE

    1. Passage
    2. Word meaning based (antonym and synonyms) fetter, fester, lucid, anomaly, elucidate etc

    3. Word analogy based

    4. What is a tunnel diode

    5. What is a Zener diode

    6. Effect of + and  feedback on stability

    7. Composition of gobar gas

    8. Function of differential in the vehicle

    9. Function of stack register

    10. Fun of instruction pointer

    11. Fun of rst6.5,7.5

    12. Wht is an interrupt

    13. Output vtg calc on op amp

    14. How a pulse train can b generated using registers

    15. Conversion of oct to hex,hex to binary

    16. Fun of quantizer in pcm

    17. Why fm is less prone to noise

    18. Fun of limiter in detection of FM

    19. What is envelop detector

    20. Phase shift of 1/s^2

    21. Signal limited to 1000 hz sampled at nyquist rate. quantizer has 128 level .calculate the bit rate of the system.

    22. 1.5 V battery supply same power to R1 and R2 separately(R1>R2).calc the internal resistance of battery

    23. A wire is cut in two halves. one half is again stretched to the twice of length .calc the resistance.

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------

*NTPC PAPER 2008 :*

* An ice block  submerged in the water, if the ice melts level of water (increase, decrease,  remains same, none)

* Simply supported beam with w point load at the middle, max. bending moment? (wl/4)

* Simply supported beam with UDL ,max.deflection (wl4/384EI)

* Cantilevel beam point load at tip,max.bending momemt comes at (end)

* When bearing life L10 represents (bearings 10%survive,bearings 10% fails, none  )

* For welding high carbon steels which type of flame is used (oxidizing,  carburizing, neutral, none)

* Arrange the following cutting tools in decreasing order of machining  hardnessCeramics

* When P1 and P2 are the loads acting on bearings with life L1 and L2 then  L1/L2=? L1/L2={P2/P1}10/3

* Product simplification does not mean? (Product characterization)

* Which of the following process has the most scope in manufacturing? CAD/CAM,  CAM, CIM, All the above.

* Concurrent engineering means? (Manufacturing, designing, both, none)

* Which manufacturing process yields higher output and increases worker   productivity- (process layout, line+process, functional layout)

* 18-4-1 represents-, Tungsten-Cr-Vn

* For which material is negative allowance rovided-(Graphite,steel,bronze,cast  iron)

* What is the recrystallisation temperature of tin- (60,300,1000,none)

* What is the purpose of borax in soldering- 

* Top gates are provided in which type of casting-(Shallow  casting,simple,complex,none)

*  Which statement is      true regarding simple gear trains-(i/p and o/p  shafts r fixed, each shaft      has 2 gears, i/p & o/p shafts r  moving)

    * What is the purpose of normalizing- (Refining of grain structure)

    * As the grain size is decreased-(Hardness increases,corrosion resistance      decreases,both)

    * Isothermal gas is filled in a vessel at a pressure P and  temperature T      then considering the compressible forces as the  height increases pressure      ??(linearly increases linearly decreases  exponentially increase )

 * A bottle is filled with water and air and is tied to a string and is       rotated in horizontal direction. Then in which direction will air  bubble      travel?
    (bottom,neck,uniformly spread)

    * A empty bottle(in vaccum) filled with a gas at temp T and press P  when the      pressure of bottle reaches P temperature of the gas is _?  (T,T/K,TK)

    * Bearing somerfield number _ with load on bearing? (increases,decreases,no      change)

    * Critical radius for a sphere is-(2k/h)

 * Critical radius exist for_ (spherical,cylindrical,both,slab)

    * Convectional resistance/internal resistance is called (biot number)

    * Nusselt no. is? (hl/k)

    * EOQ=?

    * Which statement is true regarding critical path method? (i only  one      critical path exists for a network, more than one with same  duration,)

    * Shipment cost,inspection cost,storage cost comes under_ (carrying cost      ,holding cost,)

    * Ischronous governers sensitivity is- (zero,infinite)

    * Self energized brakes are-(friction moment acts in the direction  of      application of force,opposite to the direction of force, does  not need a      force to act ,)

    * The ratio of heat capacities for evaporator and condenser is_ (Zero,infinity)

 * When steam and air mixture with partial pressure 0.06 and 0.07 enters  a      condenser what is the condenser pressure? (0.06,0.07,0.53,0.03)

    * In pulverized burning of coal heat transfer from boiler to water  occurs      through_( predominant radiation, convection, conduction,       conduction+convection) 

    * Rankine cycle efficiency for same parameters increases mostly with_(reheat,      regeneration, super heating )

    * Ericson cycle with all reversible processes assume_(carnot      cycle,stirling,brayton

    * Air delivery tank at outlet of reciprocating compressor is  provided for_      (provide constant pressure, avoid cavitation, )

    * High speed centrifugal pump has _? (vanes faces in forward direction      side,backward,radial vanes)

    * Thermal efficiency in decreasing order_? (Otto cycle>dual cycle>diesel      cycle)

    * When a 1000 K body comes in contact with atmosphere at 300K a loss  of 9000      KJ heat is transferred. The net available energy  transferred is_

 * When entropy of a      system increases_? (unavailable energy increases )

    * Rolling is a process widely used for_? 

 * Tool nomenclature_?

    * In francis turbine movement of steam?

    * For low power consumption _? (rake angle should be increased / decreased,      nose angle increased/ decreased)

    * Continuous chips occur in_? (High speeds,low speeds,both,none)

    * Primary forces in a reciprocating engine_? (fully balanced, partially      balanced, completely unbalanced, none)

 * In proximate analysis pyrogallol is used for analysis of which element_?       (nitrogen,oxygen)

    * Sulphur content in fuel greatly affects_?  (corrosion)

    * Heat transfer through radiation can be increased by_? (decreasing      emissivity and increases temperature of hot body)

 *  Which theory of      failure clearly explains the failure in case of  ductile material? (Maximun      shear stress theory or Guests or trescas  theory)

 When a material is subjected to continuous cycles which limit is being      verified?  (Endurance limit)

 Where is stress concentration maximum? (notches, stress reducing through      cuts)

    *  Power transmitted through a belt drive_? P(T2-T1)

    *  According to Eulers theory crippling or buckling load is ____ (Wcr =      Cπ2EI/l2)

    *  During sensible heating, specific humidity_?  (remains      constant)

    *  COP of a refrigerator is _? (greater than 1 )

    *  The maximum temperature in a refrigeration cycle is_?  (less      than/greater than/equal to critical temperature)

 *  The pressure      at the throat of the nozzle_?  (maximum,min)

    *  For a statically determinate set of forces for equilibrium_?       (∑ f(X), f(Y), f(Z)=0,∑M=0)

    *  For a statically determinate set of forces-  (there r as many      equations as the no. of unknowns)

 *  1-2-3 analysis      is used for_? (1.break even analysis, ??)

    *  A problem on mean time of service something like a salesman has a       rating of 120. considering 10% allowance time calculate the time  required to      serve 120?

    *  A problem n determining time in a queue?

    *  Energy equation for a laminar flow is _?  (Uniform and steady      ,non uniform and unsteady)

 *  Undercuts in      welding occurs due to_?  (low welding current, high welding current)

    * Work holding equipment in shearing?

    * At the centre of a nozzle _?  (Mach no<1 >=1;=1)

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------

*Some Technical Questions from Previous NTPC Exam :*

*Technical Paper :*

1. Given four unit-circle plots identify the one  corresponding to a bandpass filter.

2. A 4 kHz signal is sampled at thrice the Nyquist rate and sent through  a  channel with error ≤1%. Calc the bandwidth of the channel.

3. Given a two port network in the form of a T find o/p admittance in terms of  y-parameters.


4.  Connect two 1Ω resistors in series, then connect two  1H inductors  across one of the resistors such that the ckt looks like a 1Ω  resistor  in series with a Π-section of a resistor and two inductors. With the   series resistance on the i/p side, calc the transfer function of this  ckt


5. Inverse laplace transform of 1/s2[d/ds(e-3s/s)]

6. Lower useful input limit of a transducer is determined by

7. Air-cored inductors are used for low frequency/high frequency/equal frequency  operations.

8. Given 4 pole-zero plots identify which one corresponds to the driving point  impedance of a series resonant ckt.

9. Expression for δ(n): u(n)-u(n-1)/ u(n-1)-u(n+1)/ u(n)+u(n+1)/...


10. The sequence (2,3,4,3) is circularly even/circularly  odd/circularly zero/both circularly even and odd.

11. Z-transform of 3n u(n).

12. Match the following with their characteristics: LED/LCD/nixie tube/optical  fibre.

13. Numerical on a photodiode: to calculate the responsivity/sensitivity  when a  specified no of incident photons cause a specified no of  electron generation.

14. Given an op-amp ckt obtain an expression for o/p voltage.

15. No. of encirclements made about the origin of the nyquist plot of the open  loop TF:1/[(s-1)(s+2)(s+3)].

16. For a radioactive sample which decays to 12.5% of its initial value in x  days, the half life is given by____

17. For a repeater in a PCM cable identify the correct sequence of actions  amongst threshold/equalization/etc.

18. O/P of a delta modulator when a ramp input is fed to it.

19. Steady state error with ramp i/p for a type-0 system.

20. Creeping occurs in energy meters bcoz.

21. Ultrasonic method of flow measurement cannot be used in liquids with  air  bubbles/has less attenuation in air compared to liquid-identify  the false  statement (if any) among these.

22. Major cause of losses in a fibre optic cable: dispersion/total internal  refraction/presence of core and cladding/

23. Which layer in the OSI model is concerned with printer buffering,etc:  network/session/transport/

24. Given some function F(jω) calc its inverse CTFT.

25. Relation between laplace and z-transform: s=z/ s=ln z/ s=( ln z/T) /

26. Maxm and minm probability error among ASK,PSK,FSK,DPSK etc

27. Which of the following is a non linear modulation scheme: PAM/QAM/PCM/

28. Match the following functions: e-t , e-t + et, sin(πt) with causal and  stable system, causal and unstable system, etc.

29. Given a ckt with a 50 Ω resistor in series between two voltage  sources of 10  V and 5 V magnitude calc power delivered by 5 V source.

30. Laplace transform of e-3tu(t)+e2tu(-t).

31. Which photodetector has output affected by own intrinsic noise: PN/APD/PIN/all.

32. AC signal conditioning is used for inductive and  capacitive/resistive/piezoelectric transducers/all of the above.

33. When I mode is added to proportional control system stability  increases/  decreases/ steady state performance deteriorates/damping  increases.

34. Reset control is another name for integral/derivative/proportional/.  Control.

35. Time response of system having transfer function 625/(s2+25) will be of the  form

36. Given some transfer function calc the peak response time.

37. The nyquist sampling rate of the function [sin(at)/t]2 will be

38. The feedback topology that results in increased i/p and o/p  impedance is  current series/voltage series/current shunt voltage shunt.

39. Numerical on cardiac output calculation given heart rate and volume per  beat.

40. In an ECG instrumentation amplifier the differential gain is  provided by 1st  stage/2nd stage/mismatched resistors/output stage.

41. Repeat ques 40 above for the classic 3-op amp instrum amplifier.

42. EMG signals are of the order of mV/V/μV/

43. Computer assisted tomography is used for

44. Numerical on electrostatic instrument, to calculate deflection given spring  constant, torque etc.

45. To prevent loading of a ckt i/p impedance of a CRO should bee  high/low/inductive/capacitive.

46. Addition of a zero to a 2nd order underdamped system results in   increase/decrease of rise time and increase/decrease of peak overshoot.

47. For PI ctrl we obtain improved bandwidth/improved steady state performance/  worsened steady state performance/

48. SNR of normal AM system is comparable/3 dB lower/3 dB higher/6 dB lower over  DSB-SC and SSB system.

49. Which is an effective measure of the noise related performance of an  amplifier: SNR/noise ratio/thermal noise/shot noise.

50. Given baseband signal freq and carrier freq calc which of the freq given  will not be present for conventional AM.

51. Distinction between FM and PM at high frequencies.

52. Which of these has the least propagation delay RTL/ECL/I2L/CMOS.

53 Switching speed of CMOS is affected/unaffected by changes in supply voltage.

54. Which of these provides a measure of heart rate P/QRS complex/T/none of  these.

55. Given a ckt of a logarithmic amplifier you had to identify what ckt was it.

56. JFET can operate in depletion/enhancement/both/none of the above modes.

57. When a BJT operates in saturation the junctions are fwd biased/reverse  biased/

58. BIBO stability criterion implies that poles are within/outside/on the unit  circle.

59. For faithful amplification of low amplitude signals the  cut-off/active/saturation regions of a transistor is used.

60. Lissajous pattern of a signal rotates 36 times per minute. if the oscillator  frequency is 560 kHz then the unknown freq is

61. % resolution of a 10 bit ADC.

62. To obtain 10 mV resolution on 5 V range how many bit DAC is to be used..


63. Why is LCD preferred to LED.

64. How will 0.6973 be displayed on 10 V range of a 4  digit multimeter.

65. Which of the following cannot be used for an automatic feedback temp  ctrl  system thermocouple/thermometer/thermistor/IC sensor.

66. Y(n)=X(-n+3) is an example of a linear/non linear and shift  variant/invariant system.

67. The falling body method is used to determine viscosity/humidity/.

68. Which of these methods of viscosity measurement gives greatest accuracy  falling body method/rotating cylinder method/both/

69. Some question on gas chromatography

70. A device having a rotor with 3 Y-connected coils and a stator is likely to  be a synchro/RVDT/control transformer/

71. In a twisted ring counter the initial count is 1000. after the 4th clock  pulse its state will be.

72. A 240 kHz signal is given into a 3 bit binary ripple counter. The lowest o/p  freq obtainable is.

73. For parity bit checking which of the following gates can be used XOR/NAND/OR/XNOR.

74. Why is a BJT called so..

75. Identify the expression for gauge factor of a strain gauge among the given  options.

76. In a semiconductor strain gauge as tensile strain is applied what changes  take place in the n and p areas..

77. How does a radioactive level gauging system work

78. A capacitive transducer measuring level works on the principle of  change in  distance between plates/change in dielectric strength/

79. For maximum power transfer in an AC circuit the condition to be  satisfied is  ZL+ZS=0/XL+XS=0/none of these/.where l and s refers to  load and source  respectively.

80. Find the transfer function from a block diagram.

81. Synchronous ctrs are preferred to asynchronous ctrs bcoz they are   faster/glitches at the output can be avoided/both/none of these.

82. The lissajous figure formed on an oscilloscope looks like the  English figure  of 8. if the vertical channel input is 1 kHz the  horizontal input freq is.

83. IE=IC for a transistor in saturation/cutoff/active/both saturation and  active regions. 


84. Reproducibility of measurements is called accuracy/precision/linearity/none  of these.

85. Which of these is not strictly a static characteristic  accuracy/precision/tolerance/linearity.

86. The shunt coil in a Q meter has resistance of the order of mΩ/Ω/kΩ/..

87. For measuring inductance of high Q coils the bridge used is Maxwell-wien/Schering/

88. Which of these measures inductance in terms of capacitance Maxwell and  hay/Maxwell and Schering/hay and Schering/

89. In a flip-flop with preset and clear inputs both are applied   simultaneously/clear is cleared when preset is applied/preset is cleared  when  clear is applied/.

90. What happens when the RET instruction is encountered by 8085

91. A 1024*8 memory chip needs how many address lines

92. What happens when the PUSH instruction is encountered by 8051.

93. In FM relation between no of sidebands w.r.t. modulating freq

94. Numerical on DPSK.

95. A multiplexer accepts input data and provides one output all the  time/one  output at a time/many outputs at a time/many outputs all the  time.

96. Pulse modulation is essentially a process of multiplexing/.

97. Wave shape is altered by clipper/clamper/voltage doubler/amplifier.

98. 4 signals of frequencies 100,100,200 and 400 Hz are sampled at  nyquist rate  and sent through TDM on a channel.the bandwidth of the  channel is

99. Superposition can be applied to a ckt with initial conditions/non-linear ckt/

100. Kelvins double bridge is used for the measurement of

101. Which of these is not an active transducer thermocouple/solar cell/RTD/none  of these.

102. Oscillator using positive feedback has gain of 0/∞/undefined value/

103. Wien bridge oscillator should initially have closed loop gain >3/<3/=3/

104. Some question on gain margin and phase shift of a system.

105. Fourier series expansion of even function has sine terms only/cosine terms  only/no odd harmonics/

106. Full wave rectifier gives clean dc o/p/dc o/p with small ripple/positive  half and inverted negative half of i/p as o/p.

107. Which of these values of ζ gives damped oscillations: 0/1/1.6/0.6

108. For a transformer of ratio 1:a and excited by a source V with  impedances Z1  and Z2 on the primary and secondary side value of a for  maxm power transfer  should be..

109. Fourier transform of cos(ω0t) is

110. At t=0 the step response of a 1st order system is.

111. 555 can be used as a monostable/astable/freq dividing ckt/all of these.

112. In a PT when the secondary is open ckted with the primary excited what will  happen.

113. If a system is marginally stable then the nature of oscillations will be

114. Linear encoders mostly use straight binary/BCD/gray code.

115. For an accelerometer working in displacement mode the ratio of forcing freq  to natural freq should be..

It may Contain questions with options like Both a) and b) . While  solving this  type of Question we may get some difficulty, but  practicing more we can overcome  this difficulty. All the best and do  more Practice. 

*Aptitude Paper (70 Questions):
*
Most of the Aptitude questions we get straightforward. This Paper  contains  questions involving profit and loss, ratio-proportion, DI from  pie-charts, one  RC passage and other questions from verbal. Here we  have to concern the Verbal  questions, which will be quite confusing, as  none of the options seemed to fit  the question. 





  Similar Threads: GMAT Previous Year Sample Papers-Exam Format First Year I & II Sem. Sample Question Papers | All Subjects | With INDEX LPU National Entrance and Scholarship Test (NEST) Previous Year Question Papers 2010- 2016 BSNL JTO Previous Year Solved Question Papers/ Study material/ Sample Papers Chemistry Mock/Sample Papers With Solution For AIEEE/IIT Entrance Exams PDF Download

----------


## rohitjindal_2008

good

----------


## Manoj

thanx dude.

----------


## sukhraj singh

please provide  study material for  ntpc

----------


## rishijaiswal

superb
thanks a lot

----------


## bhupy

please provide  study material for  ntpc,previous year paper with solutions

----------


## jk0dinesh02

thanx bro for ur this help

----------


## saurav kumar mallick

good for student i salute faadooengineers.com

----------


## DHEERAJ BHATT

good for preperation.........

----------


## akt1993

is NTPC irecruiting through gate score card??/

----------


## anandpawan

syallbus for All the branch of engineering is same for NTPC.????

----------


## SHAILENDR KUMAR

please provide  study material for  ntpc,previous year paper with solutions
Read more: NTPC Entrance Tests Previous Year/ Sample Question Papers - | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz22qtjOCPm

----------


## DHEERAJ BHATT

thnx........for this it will be quite helpful.......

----------


## Mukeshkumar93

please post question papers of Gate for In

----------


## sovandeb

thanx fr dis post...

----------


## riiiiii

it make work gud..durin preparation....thnq

----------


## greatshiv7

for gate preparation u have mentaly prepared and reffered to solve standard quiestion like ies paper and gate previous year paper...........

----------


## vikram_singh

please post  all psu company's question paper.

----------


## bhushankumbhalkar

thanx        :):  :):  sir

----------


## Ravi Jarwal

plz post year wise papers.......

----------


## N090492

Thankzz alot.. Its much useful

----------


## singsongin

its really helpful...thanks fo da post...

----------


## murari

thanx  for   providing  such  kind  information   about  various  exam's  pattern .................. :(:

----------


## bottom only

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## tarungoelfeb

thanx! for this material

----------


## anjaly7

thank you for the help

----------

